
The Nature of Mass Demonstrations (1968) - danharaj
https://www.marxists.org/history/etol/newspape/isj/1968/no034/berger.htm
======
danharaj
There are several hundred people making demands and cheering outside of my
window right now. That reminded me that I read this.

